# Plow width



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I have decided on a Curtis Homepro 3000 for my wifes 2003 Tacoma but I would like some advice on blade width. My wifes truck has a small lift kit and 15X10 rims making the stance of the truck wider. In fact, the width from outer sidewall to outer sidewall is 74" which is exactly the angled width of a 7' Curtis plow. I would like to get the 7'6" blade just to have a little extra clearing width and so it could be transferrable in case we ever upgrade her truck to a Tundra. Do you think that extra 6" will be a problem ? According to Curtis's brochure, the difference in weight is only 10#'s. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

It would be nice if I could get some input before winter's over. Today is now our second major snowstorm that I will be out with a snowblower. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

if you have the v6 it shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Hedg Lots of guys are not on the site for the holidays so the responses are not as quick. If you can get 6 more inches for just ten lbs do it. Sounds like you have already have made your mind up. Also the upgrade at a later date is perfect your looking ahead. More is better, the plow should be wider than your wheel base. Your Tacoma will be fine as long as you use it wisely I run 2.9 V6 in my trim rigs but the can push some snow with the mods on them they have pushed over 12 inches on commerical lots so you should be fine. This BII has a 7.5 Meyer off a F250 we used the standard mount carton and modified the moldboard some. The only thing with the lift kit might make the attack angle better. Rule of thumb a frame should be level with the ground.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

The truck has a 3.4 V6 . It also has the TRD offroad package with includes a locking rear differential.


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

I think you'll be fine. If you're pushing a lot... commercial you might put some extra abuse but just a drive-way I think you'd be fine. Plus, the lift should be a little stronger springs helping with any sag issues. I get home after a storm sometimes and have had 12+ of snow and the woodrows from the city and still haven't over worked my truck yet. Haven't buried it yet!! Good luck, just my opinion!


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

Go with the 7'-6" plow.


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Curtis makes a good plow but it may be a little heavy for your truck. You may want to go to a truck scale and weigh your front axle to see what is left on it as far as GVWR is concerned. My 2009 Tacoma quad cab had a little less than 300 lbs. left before it would be overweight in the front. The Curtis with the undercarriage was WAY overweight for my truck. Because of that, I went with a Sno-Way and am very happy. The Sno-Way with undercarriage is more than 100 pounds lighter than the Curtis and the Sno-Way has downpressure too (great for backdragging). If you're near Worcester, I got the Sno-Way at Martin Tire on Park Avenue. Here's a pic.


----------



## Captain (Sep 27, 2008)

I bought a 6' 8" Homesteader and had installed on my Ford Explorer on November 1st.

Changed my mind a few weeks later, and before I ever used the plow and upgraded to the 7' 4" blade.

I am very happy I did, and don't have to wonder "What If??" 

If it's only a 10lb difference then I say go for it and don't look back.


----------

